# Couple Opener Pics



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Weekend was a blast...... Hunted with a few new guys from the site here....Had a great time this weekend with the bluebird skies and no wind to speak of

First season in four years for me....We made the most of it....I put down the gun Sunday and let the other guys the some shooting and picked up the camera instead..... Had I known how to run the camera, there could have been some better pics


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Sweet fricken pictures sapper!!!

I saw you guy had a mojo set up...wheres the sweet pictures of the ducks cupped and tornadoeing the spread?

Is that your dog?? looks like brodys dog?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USSapper said:


>


Great Picture


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

mshutt said:


> Sweet fricken pictures sapper!!!
> 
> I saw you guy had a mojo set up...wheres the sweet pictures of the ducks cupped and tornadoeing the spread?
> 
> Is that your dog?? looks like brodys dog?


Saturday it was all about the ducks on top of us, Sunday no ducks flew whatsoever so the Cans got the glamour shots.

FYI, I believe it was the last picture of the "two singles" :lol: that were coming in, put it simply, one of the birds escaped 5 guns.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

USSapper said:


> FYI, I believe it was the last picture of the "two singles" :lol: that were coming in, put it simply, one of the birds escaped 5 guns.


It was for sure double banded,"500$" reward bands, banded at on the "White House lawn" :wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

mshutt said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > FYI, I believe it was the last picture of the "two singles" :lol: that were coming in, put it simply, one of the birds escaped 5 guns.
> ...


Coulden't have said it better myself..... OHHH wait!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great Pic's Sapper!!!!1 :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

USSapper said:


>


I always wondered what ever happened to these kids... :lol:










Good looking hunt guys!!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

sweet pics :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I wanted my trading card too...


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

USSapper said:


>


This is the pair that had one escape somehow. Goes to show what happens when you try to let the "special" kid on the right end of the spread get a goose. Messing with ya Brock :lol:

I'll take credit for the last few pics when we let sappa do some shooting. 8)


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Ya me and sapper covered the left side and let the four others get the right and then one gets away.....I was friggen speechless! The left side was making the canadas taste the wad!


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 12, 2003)

Very Cool pics....gets my heart racing.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

nice photos looks like you had a great time.


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet pics


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

nice pics. looks like you were in the thick of um'


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

One of the best dog pics I have seen in a long time!!


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some sweet pics, looks like it was a great hunt


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

nice work men


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice pic's


----------

